
Increasing Bitcoin-Privacy Using the Lightning Network - ca98am79
https://medium.com/@scidexer/increasing-bitcoin-privacy-using-the-lightning-network-or-how-to-delete-the-origin-of-your-bitcoins-3c611d072e40
======
crypto-jeronimo
Along with increased centralization?

I can see some important (in "PageRank" sense) hubs emerging, which could give
rise to problems that are analogous to those in the current proof-of-work
setting, and the associated mining pool centralization.

